

Writing correct code, part 3: preconditions and postconditions - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/04/30/writing-correct-code-part-3-preconditions-and-postconditions-binary-search-part-4c/

======
msg
A coworker and I were talking about this today. We think preconditions,
invariants, and postconditions are less intuitive than recursion and base
cases. We are aware that recursions and iterations are dual, we just seem to
like the recursions better.

